# Just out of curiosity...



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

I am just wondering if any of you out there would not mind sharing what is the average mileage per every thousand dollars you made being claimed to the IRS?

So the total amount of miles to be deducted would be divided by a single digit of a thousand. 
For example:
Claiming 23,000 miles
Made $35,500 so 23,000 ÷ 35.5 = 647.88

My personal is 613.7

I feel confused whether that's too low, or too high? What about you guys? I thought this was a great way to see and compare without giving out too much details about what we made.

Please correct me if there's a flaw on my equation. Thank you


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Leo. said:


> I am just wondering if any of you out there would not mind sharing what is the average mileage per every thousand dollars you made being claimed to the IRS?
> 
> So the total amount of miles to be deducted would be divided by a single digit of a thousand.
> For example:
> ...


I would guess most people are over 2000.00 using your equation. What's your mileage rate? $1.10 per mile here


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> I would guess most people are over 2000.00 using your equation. What's your mileage rate? $1.10 per mile here


Sorry I believe I didn't communicate clear enough and led to confusion.

So my equation (if right) would determine the amount of average mileage to be deducted from every thousand dollars earned from Uber.

The mileage rate was lowered to .85 cents here in the bay area. Where do you drive? Nice picture btw


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Leo. said:


> Sorry I believe I didn't communicate clear enough and led to confusion.
> 
> So my equation (if right) would determine the amount of average mileage to be deducted from every thousand dollars earned from Uber.
> 
> The mileage rate was lowered to .85 cents here in the bay area. Where do you drive? Nice picture btw


CT, I used to drive kinda full time but not anymore. Now I just do a few trips every month to keep account open in case they ever raise rates back up(doubtful). I think I understand your mileage equation. I think most people do at least 2000 miles to make $1000.00. I'm about 60 miles from NYC so I get trips to NYC and airports fairly often(when I work). Since I can't uber in NY(only CT,NJ,RI and parts of MA) I have 60 dead business miles driving back to CT after every NY trip.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Here are my numbers for 2015. Keep in mind i did it very part time - and there were months with no activity.

800 Income (Fares + Surge + Fees + Tolls)
230 Fees (SRF + Commission + Other)
570 Net before driver deductions
565 Mileage deduction (985 miles) 
$5 Net after mileage
78 Inspection fee and incidental costs

Total net "profit" ($73)


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Here are my numbers for 2015. Keep in mind i did it very part time - and there were months with no activity.
> 
> 800 Income (Fares + Surge + Fees + Tolls)
> 230 Fees (SRF + Commission + Other)
> ...


so using leo 's equation you'd be at 1728 miles to earn $1000.00 leo correct?
985/.57 = 1728


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I didnt look at his math, but I dug up 2014's numbers

5660 total pay
5000 after SRF, commission, device, etc
4800 mileage (about 8600 miles)
200 net, not factoring in parking, car wash, supplies, etc. I posted a loss.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

For me, I leased the car, so it worked out well for me... i suppose. I already paid for those miles in the lease, and I would not have used them otherwise. So that is one way to make money at uber (I think) is to lease a vehicle, and drive part time, enough to get some positive cash flow and stay under your mileage.

I never really drove on the puke hours - most of it was sunday mornings and after work a few times per month. In 2014 I hit it hard, when uber was paying better, and giving $1 per ride incentive. Then one weekend i did 75 trips in 2 days and they out of nowhere said they discontinued it, and said they sent me an email about it, which neither of us can produce.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> For me, I leased the car, so it worked out well for me... i suppose. I already paid for those miles in the lease, and I would not have used them otherwise. So that is one way to make money at uber (I think) is to lease a vehicle, and drive part time, enough to get some positive cash flow and stay under your mileage.
> 
> I never really drove on the puke hours - most of it was sunday mornings and after work a few times per month. In 2014 I hit it hard, when uber was paying better, and giving $1 per ride incentive. Then one weekend i did 75 trips in 2 days and they out of nowhere said they discontinued it, and said they sent me an email about it, which neither of us can produce.


Careful though, it could violate your lease agreement.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> so using leo 's equation you'd be at 1728 miles to earn $1000.00 leo correct?
> 985/.57 = 1728


I'm familiar with the Connecticut drill, I lived one year in Danbury and know exactly what you mean by those 60 miles. I'm glad to hear those miles are deductible, I was told they weren't by the last free county tax preparer I went to. I felt it was unfair but the guy was the preparer, although he really didn't seem to be familiar on 1099s.

I'm sorry UberPissed but I'm a bit confused about your deductions, what is SRF?


UberPissed said:


> 4800 mileage (about 8600 miles)


And does that mean you are deducting 4800 miles and 3800 were driven for personal purposes?


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

SRF is the safe rider fee which we never taste anyway but but must be deducted off the 1099.
approx 8600 miles x 56.5 cents = $4,800 deduction


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

BUMPing this thread! I'm about to file my taxes and I'm wondering if anyone can do my math equation and give me their number. I feel like I'm not claiming enough wth.

Help me out familia.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I think it has been adequately covered here. 
Gross Fares - Commission - SRF - City Fees/Other Fees = Net Fares before expenses 
Net fares - mileage rate (you should have log) - other expenses = net profit.


----------

